# Anschnitt in Photoshop



## whised (5. Dezember 2007)

So habe schon eine weile rumgegoogelt aber immer och nicht gefunden wie man einen Anschnitt macht für Flyer. Ehrlichgesagt nichtmal genau rausgefunden was das eigentlich ist. Für hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## ink (5. Dezember 2007)

Wenn dir die Druckerei sagt, sie brauchen Anschnitt für den Flyer,
dann machst du den Flyer eben nach diesen Vorgaben etwas größer.
z.B. Wenn die sagen 3mm an jedem Rand, dann ist deine
Aufgabe die Datei so anzulegen das du an jedem Rand 3mm "über" hast.
Also ist deine Vorlage bei nem DinA5 Flyer nicht 210x148mm sondern 216x154mm.
Ist eigentlich alles...

Peez


----------

